# RSS News Feeds > RSS News Feeds >  Mandolin Mondays #237 w/ Special Guest Jacob Matthess

## NewsFetcher

UK mandolinist and master illustrator Jacob Matthess joins us this week on Mandolin Mondays for an impressive take on Andy Irvine with this Irish...

Read this blog entry...

This entry posted in Mandolin Cafe Blogs, available to all Forum  Members.

----------

